# Burgess premier small animal show?



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I had never even heard of this event until i stumbled across it in a magazine.

It's apparently open to guests and covers most small animals. January in yorkshire.

Has anyone been before and what did you think? I'm quite interested but it means having a weekend away. I'll only go if it's good feedback as i can't justify spending the money getting there if it's not going to be worth it (xmas savings and all that).

Any feedback would be great.

:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I went 2 years ago (for 2 reason a. I was picking up 2 rabbits and b. to have a look  ) I thought it was really good especially if you are looking into showing or like diffrent varieties of animals but also id you just like animals  theres lots to see but its over 2 days and the small animals are seperated between the 2 i think the rabbits, mice and rats are on the sunday as thats the day i usally go ( im picking up some mice this year hopefully) so if you want to see mainly say hamsters i think there on the saturday, theres also events like judging classes, actions (of mice, rabbits ect but that will only intrest people who show and breed) theres also shopping bits, rabbit show jumping lol there usally a vet you can talk to when i went it was matt brash (hes a tv vet and he does zoo vet at large and i love him lol ) the vets do talk i think and theres plenty of people to talk to about owning, keeping and showing/breeding its a good show and im going this year to but i only live in notts so not to far compared to bristol lol I hope this helps


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

aww yay thanks for the feedback hun


----------

